# Cream separators for goat milk?



## phantomriver (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone separate their milk for making butter, etc? I don't have the milk volume yet but this spring I was thinking I'd really like to have enough cream to make butter. We use a LOT of butter in this house and I like skim milk just as well as whole. I've tried hand skimming but that requires letting the milk sit in the frig longer than I like it. I've been stalking the separators on ebay.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a friend who keeps goats, has a separator....she has advised I don't bother. I guess hers was regularly having trouble with clogging and goat milk


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We tried both a manual and an electric cream separator on our goat milk and it didn't work for us. 

As soon as I get enough does in milk in the spring I'm going to put milk into gallon sun tea glass jars and let them sit in the frig, then drain the milk out the bottom once the cream separates to the top. Don't know if that would work with other dairy breeds, but our ND's have a nice solid cream line.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is the one I want:

http://www.novocreamseparators.com/

A friend of my mom's uses it with her Saanens/Saanen crosses & it works really well. I watched the whole process & it seemed pretty simple. 

I think someone here on the forum uses that one as well.....Christy maybe?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Economically, it's not worth it to pay hundreds of dollars for a cream separator for goat's milk butter. But if you want one, go for it. You can just let the cream rise over a day or two and skim it. Out of a half gallon of good goats milk (testing at 3.8% or better), you will get maybe a cup of cream, usually less.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought one once upon a time....
It was expensive yes....
It was a pita to clean after using....
I had no use for the skimmed milk as we all prefer ours whole.
I sold mine and have never regretted not having it.

YMMV


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a really old Delaval that I use sometimes.

Like was said you want to save up enough milk so that it's worth doing all the cleaning of the thing.

However goat milk ice cream and home made shortbread with goat butter is pretty cool.:rock:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hollowdweller said:


> I have a really old Delaval that I use sometimes.
> 
> Like was said you want to save up enough milk so that it's worth doing all the cleaning of the thing.
> 
> However goat milk ice cream and home made shortbread with goat butter is pretty cool.:rock:


I tend to enjoy custard just as much as ice cream...:goodjob:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I bought one once upon a time....
> It was expensive yes....
> It was a pita to clean after using....
> I had no use for the skimmed milk as we all prefer ours whole.
> ...


'

I regretted buying one so much I now have 9 and lots of spare parts. ound:



eclipchic said:


> I have a friend who keeps goats, has a separator....she has advised I don't bother. I guess hers was regularly having trouble with clogging and goat milk


I would blame that on the cream screw setting or the separator speed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There's a difference between collecting and using. 

Some of us just don't have the time or interest in wrangling that grumpy machine.

Expanded pic of all the parts:
http://novocreamseparators.com/blog/the-design/


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There's a difference between collecting and using.
> 
> Some of us just don't have the time or interest in wrangling that grumpy machine.
> 
> ...



Heh,,and that one doesn't break down the 15 or so discs that are inside the housing that have to be put back together juuust so.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Heh,,and that one doesn't break down the 15 or so discs that are inside the housing that have to be put back together juuust so.


Wanna try one out that has 65 discs twice the size?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Heritagefarm...I tried to send this by way of private message, but it said that your box is full...

Do you have any cream separators for sale at the moment? My hubby wants one that is electric and manual (I don't even know if there is such a thing), but I'd prefer just a manual. I want something that is substantial and will look good sitting on the floor or counter in the kitchen.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, there are several separators that can be both electric and manual. However, I do not have one like that at the moment. I have two all-electric ones that need minor welding jobs and a paint job, but they will be $450 and are not well suited to the small homestead dairy. Otherwise, nothing else is close to being done aside from a McCD manual crank that needs a little touching up and a nut. After that it's ready, it does 750 pounds per hour and will be $350, however someone else may want it. I'll let you know when any others come available though.


----------

